# Fake D2S Philips Lamps - Buyer Beware!!!



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

So I needed to replace my D2S factory HID lamps (low beam) on my BMW X5. Did some shopping around and decided to get a set off Amazon thinking what they have for sale is legit. Well, after I ordered them I did some deeper research on the lamp and stumbled across a rather shocking trend in which "fake" D2S lamps are being sold as genuine Philips lamps.

http://www.ramocafe.com/t312172.html

http://www.hidplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?36573-Philips-85122-CM-and-85122-WX

Seems like it is very hard to tell the difference but if you look closely you can spot the differences between fake and real. I'm posting this thread to help others.


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

I have a pair of Philips 85122+ that I purchased directly from TRS if you're interested...only about :30sec of time on each (fired up outside of the housing to make sure they worked).


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

You're shocked to find out that people are selling counterfeit products on the Internet?

But I'm not sure I'd put that article out as a better source of information - ramocafe.com ???

Just buy from a reputable seller - eg. Candlepower Store.


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The majority of Philips D2S bulbs sold on eBay and Amazon are fake.

The only way to be sure you're getting a real Philips bulb is to buy from an authorized retailer.

Legit 85122's can be purchased from hidbulbzrus for $65/pair. 85122+ from TRS for $95. Those are the only two places I personally purchase bulbs from.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Just curious - how did you verify that hidbulbzrus was an authorized Philips retailer?


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

dennisgli said:


> Just curious - how did you verify that hidbulbzrus was an authorized Philips retailer?


To be honest I'm not sure that they are. The father of the owner of HIDbulbzrus owns an Airplane/industrial lighting company, and is a well known member on HIDplanet. They buy crates of bulbs directly from Philips. I'm not sure if the company hidbulbzrus is an authorized retailer or not, but I do know that they sell legit bulbs. I've purchased multiple pairs from them.


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

leftside said:


> The majority of Philips D2S bulbs sold on eBay and Amazon are fake.
> 
> The only way to be sure you're getting a real Philips bulb is to buy from an authorized retailer.


This and most of the "basement sellers" on both websites don't even send you the correct color. Secondly the bulb will say "5000K" but will illuminate 8-10K kelvin


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

xJOKERx said:


> This and most of the "basement sellers" on both websites don't even send you the correct color.


But it sounds like hidbulbzrus is legitimate and sells on eBay and operates out of the "basement"/"garage".

But anybody that is buying bulbs based on "color" is bound to get junk!


----------

